# Ersatz für VirtualDub für Mac



## xsine (4. August 2003)

Hallo ! ich möchte einen QuickTime Film.mov in einzelnen Bildern speichern. Mir wurde dafür VD empfohlen, doch ich arbeite mit einem Mac. Was könnte ich anstelle dessen benutzen?


----------

